# Any Other New England/Tristate Cricket Suppliers?



## ashesc212 (Dec 2, 2008)

I just found out my cricket supplier is no longer selling crickets. They were based out of NH. Do you know of any reputable suppliers withing the same proximity? I don't want to order from TX or CA etc


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 2, 2008)

We buy from Komodo Reptiles http://www.komodoreptiles.com/ because we've always bought from them at the White Plains show. They're shipped from down south. Less than $20 for 1000 shipped. Not too bad. 

We have a pet store near where I work that sells boxes of 1000 for $25.


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 2, 2008)

Start your own roach colony. Problem solved!


----------



## ashesc212 (Dec 2, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


> Start your own roach colony. Problem solved!



Hahaha...I actually do have a roach colony but it's not large enough to start feeding out of it yet. I'd say I have 200-300.

Hmm...I've bought from Komodo twice at the show and both times turned out bad.


----------



## ashesc212 (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm going to give Premium Crickets a try but they are out of GA. Same price as Carl's Crickets and they had some good testimonials, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 2, 2008)

ashesc212 said:


> I'm going to give Premium Crickets a try but they are out of GA. Same price as Carl's Crickets and they had some good testimonials, so we'll see how it goes.


What is the price per 1000 shipped??


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 2, 2008)

ashesc212 said:


> PuffDragon said:
> 
> 
> > Start your own roach colony. Problem solved!
> ...


We have a roach colony too. You need to have thousands before you can feed a few Bearded Dragons every day. We use them for the BD's when the crickets run out.

I don't know who Komodo buys from, I'll have to look closer at the box. I've had mixed results but the I haven't had many crickets die like when we used to buy them locally. Although there are a bunch deal in the cricket tank from the last box. Gotta clean that out before more die.


----------



## ashesc212 (Dec 2, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> ashesc212 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to give Premium Crickets a try but they are out of GA. Same price as Carl's Crickets and they had some good testimonials, so we'll see how it goes.
> ...



After shipping from GA with a heat pack it was $32...with Carl's it used to be about $25.


----------



## ashesc212 (Dec 2, 2008)

Nevermind, I forgot I bought water crystals...it's probably close to $25


----------

